# Lenovo R500 & Soundkarte ab Kernel 3.2

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

bis Kernel 3.1 funktioniert die Karte ohne Probleme. Seit 3.2 wird sie nicht mehr automatisch erkannt. Ich muss extra in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```
options snd-hda-intel model=thinkap enable=1 index=0
```

eintragen, aber trotzdem schaltet die Mute-Taste nicht mehr. Im ganzen Mixer gibt es kein Mute mehr. Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso? Bisher wurde es immer besser. Doch jetzt, ...  :Sad: 

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f2

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 48

        Region 0: Memory at f8500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41a9

        Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

                Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

                Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

                Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

                Status: InProgress-

                VC0:    Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

                        Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

                        Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

                        Status: NegoPending- InProgress-

                VC1:    Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

                        Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

                        Ctrl:   Enable- ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=00

                        Status: NegoPending- InProgress-

        Capabilities: [130 v1] Root Complex Link

                Desc:   PortNumber=0f ComponentID=02 EltType=Config

                Link0:  Desc:   TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=02 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

                        Addr:   00000000fed1c000

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Gibt es vielleicht schon während der Kompilezeit eine Abhängigkeit des KDE's zum Kernel? Doch jetzt so einfach alles mit den neuen Kernel Testweise zu kompilieren wollte ich vermeiden.

----------

## Max Steel

Eigentlich nicht. und wenn sollte dir module-rebuild oder ab portage 2.2 das Set @x11-module-rebuild helfen.

----------

## Josef.95

Bei einem neuen Kernel mit neuen Alsa Treibern hilft es eventuell erneut 

```
# alsaconf
```

 zu nutzen?!

@Max Steel

Und nein, externe Module sollten damit vermutlich nichts zu tun haben, zudem ist x11-module-rebuild sicher auch nicht das richtige Set für Kernel Module  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @Max Steel
> 
> Und nein, externe Module sollten damit vermutlich nichts zu tun haben, zudem ist x11-module-rebuild sicher auch nicht das richtige Set für Kernel Module 

 

Ach mist, richtig, dankeschön.

ich meinte auch eig. module-rebuild

----------

## LinuxTom

alsaconf & module-rebuild schon alles gemacht. Leider wird jetzt meine Soundkarte nicht mehr richtig unterstützt.  :Sad:  Meine Ideen sind fast am Ende.

Wie kann ich Alsa als fragen, welches Modell es eingestellt hat? Dann könnte ich den 3.0-Kernel fragen und das im 3.2 einstellen. Ist aber nur ein Hack.  :Sad: 

Edit:

```
alsa-info
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Vorweg zur Erklärung:

```
-Kernel release:    3.0.17-gentoo-r2

+Kernel release:    3.2.1-gentoo-r2
```

Ich glaube der entscheidene Unterschied ist:

```
 **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]

-  Subdevices: 1/1

-  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

-card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]

-  Subdevices: 1/1

+  Subdevices: 0/1

   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Die Erkennung selbst ist die Gleiche:  :Sad: 

```
snd-hda-intel: model=thinkap enable=1 index=0

snd-hda-intel: model=thinkap enable=1 index=0
```

Aber:   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
 Node 0x12 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

-  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

-  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

-  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

-  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

-  Control: name="IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

-  Device: name="Conexant Digital", type="SPDIF", device=1

   Converter: stream=0, channel=0
```

----------

